# Expanding to new products.



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Coloured barebow weights


----------



## radulf (May 13, 2013)

I'm not 100% familiar with bare bow shooting as i shoot a compound bow, but i did a little research and it appears that bare bow weights are the same or very similar to stabilizer weights. If I'm wrong please correct me. 
What colours would you be most interested in?


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I need some Doinker platinum QC base mounts for the bodies. 
The mounts are made from aluminum and over time the bodies set screws score the mounts and they will break.
Here is a picture of the body that goes on the mount so you know what I am talking about. 









I can mail you the base mount for reference. 
Shoot me a PM


----------



## radulf (May 13, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

radulf said:


> I'm not 100% familiar with bare bow shooting as i shoot a compound bow, but i did a little research and it appears that bare bow weights are the same or very similar to stabilizer weights. If I'm wrong please correct me.
> What colours would you be most interested in?


Just like this, 8oz and 12oz are the most popular. Flo green or Flo pink would be perfect


----------



## radulf (May 13, 2013)

Ok that's one vote for flo green and one for flo pink when I decide to start offering colored weights.


----------



## linaya (Dec 23, 2014)

I would love a purple stabilizer to match the Carbon Rose!


----------



## HeadKnock (Feb 22, 2015)

Have you considered making thumb posts for releases?


----------



## radulf (May 13, 2013)

Ok one vote for purple. I've thought of stabilizers the only problem is that there really isn't a supplier of carbon fiber tube in canada. I might get some off of ebay and see what the quality is like.

I've also considered thumb posts if there is anyone who wants a custom size thumb post I can definetly do that.


----------



## BowWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

I wouldn't mind a v-bar with quick connect if your able to do that type of thing


----------



## radulf (May 13, 2013)

I have a vbar desighn that I have made up. At the moment the only limiting factor for that is having the machine to make it. I have access to the machine at work but it's always busy with work jobs. At my house I have a small cnc lathe. So if I designed a predominantly round vbar it would be more feasible.

I will see what I come up with. Anything that you would like in priticular?


----------



## BowWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

If possible being able to change the angle and the quick connect really other then that design away


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Some pictures of the work radulf completed for me. 









Quality workmanship!
Great person to deal with!
Quick turnaround!
Fair pricing!
Nuff said.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

1. - Straight Pin tool, but the body not from aluminum as Z. better use some tool steel?
2. - Straight Point tool to bent back target points made from SST?
3. - balancer?
4. - tactical stock for my crossbow? 
5. - hose retainer for intercooler on my TDi?
 I have a big pile of ideas
you can pm me for drawings


----------

